# AMD macht den CPU-Schnelligkeiten-Krieg gegen Intel nicht mehr mit



## addicTix (27. Mai 2012)

In einem Interview sagte Rory Read, der *C*hief*E*xecutive*O*fficer von AMD, das der CPU-Speed-Krieg mit Intel nun ein Ende hat. Er fügte dem Interview hinzu, das jedes Notebook auf der Welt genug Rechenleistung besitzt.
Da sich AMD nun weniger auf die Rechenleistung konzentriert, werden sie sich mehr auf die Kosten konzentrieren. 
Laut Rory Read, soll diese Transformation 2015 abgeschlossen sein und eine neue AMD Ära hervorbringen.

Komplette News lesen


----------



## ΔΣΛ (27. Mai 2012)

Das hat AMD schon nach der Veröffentlichung des Bulldozers verlauten lassen und PCGH hat auch dazu eine News gemacht.
Und das was du geschrieben hast ist keine News sondern nur eine schlichte und nichtmal vollständige Kopie eines anderen.
Bitte Thread Schleißen oder gleich löschen !


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Mai 2012)

Eigene Meinung? Für eine Usernews etwas dürftig.


----------



## _chris_ (27. Mai 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> Eigene Meinung? Für eine Usernews etwas dürftig.


Aber erfüllt seinen Zweck, uns zu informieren. Mir reicht das...


----------



## GoldenMic (27. Mai 2012)

_chris_ schrieb:


> Aber erfüllt seinen Zweck, uns zu informieren. Mir reicht das...


 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/193227-user-news-leitfaden-und-verbindliche-regeln.html

Man kann sich denke ich schon etwas mehr Mühe geben als da einfach sowas hinzuklatschen. Wie würde es denn dann hier aussehen?


----------



## NCphalon (27. Mai 2012)

Ich persönlich sehe sogar in AMDs Vergangenheit der letzten 6 Jahre keine schnellsten Prozessoren mehr^^


----------



## MezZo_Mix (27. Mai 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/193227-user-news-leitfaden-und-verbindliche-regeln.html
> 
> Man kann sich denke ich schon etwas mehr Mühe geben als da einfach sowas hinzuklatschen. Wie würde es denn dann hier aussehen?


 
Ist doch jetzt egal...... Er wird es wohl noch Überarbeiteten ...


----------



## Seeefe (27. Mai 2012)

MezZo_Mix schrieb:


> Ist doch jetzt egal...... Er wird es wohl noch Überarbeiteten ...


 
Den Mods wirds nicht egal sein 

Finde aber auch, etwas mehr Text hätte es schon sein dürfen.


----------



## Sloth (27. Mai 2012)

Wenn AMD nicht so eine breite Bases an Modellen hätte, würde ich sagen, daß der neue Kurs AMD in die selbe Richtung treibt, die einst Cyrix ging. Das wäre der Weg ins Aus. AMD sollte sein Potenzial für High-End CPUs nicht verschenken. Zwar ist der Rückstand zu Intel kaum aufzuholen, aber sollte AMD dereinst keine vernünftigen CPUs für Spiele, etc., mehr anbieten, könnten Hochleistungsprozessoren von Intel im Preis steigen. Allerdings bringt es auch nichts, sich unerreichbare Ziele zu stecken, die Athlon-Zeiten scheinen vorbei.


----------



## addicTix (27. Mai 2012)

Ich hoffe jetzt ist es besser  Hab versucht, das wichtigste kurz und bündig zusammenzufassen.


----------



## LeCPU (27. Mai 2012)

Um mal wieder zum Thema zurückzukehren...



> "Jedes Notebook auf der Welt hat mehr als genug Rechenleistung."



Hm, das ist die Aussage eines CEO dessen Unternehmen in den letzten Jahren nur noch die zweite Wahl ist...
Den Speed-Krieg hat AMD wohl verloren, das geben sie lieber zu, bevor es peinlich wird. Schade eigentlich! Wir wollen ja nicht, dass Intel eine Monopolstellung erlangt...

Ich bin kein AMD-Fanboy!

Grüße


----------



## turbosnake (27. Mai 2012)

AMDs  Entscheitung ist nachvollziehbar.

Die meisren Verkäufee entfallen wohl auf Server, Office Rechner und Notebooks. Dort ist die Leistung auch ausreichend und das Geld wird nicht für unrentable Sachen ausgegeben.
Auch die Leistung in Gaming Rechner wird noch mind 1,5 Jahre locker ausreichen, also die der Phenoms. Da vorher keine neuen Konsole  kommen und das meiste eh nur Ports sind.
AMD wird sich auf die APUs konzentrieren, da sie dort das meiste Potenzial sehen.


----------



## _chris_ (27. Mai 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/193227-user-news-leitfaden-und-verbindliche-regeln.html
> 
> Man kann sich denke ich schon etwas mehr Mühe geben als da einfach sowas hinzuklatschen. Wie würde es denn dann hier aussehen?


 
Ist mir bekannt, aber ich wiedersetzt mich da dem Leitfaden... Aber er hat es ja sowieso geändert.


----------



## metalstore (27. Mai 2012)

GoldenMic schrieb:


> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/193227-user-news-leitfaden-und-verbindliche-regeln.html
> 
> Man kann sich denke ich schon etwas mehr Mühe geben als da einfach sowas hinzuklatschen. Wie würde es denn dann hier aussehen?



Hat aber auch seine Vorteile, man kann sich seine eigene Meinung bilden, als eine zu bekommen, die sich vllt schon aus zig anderen zusammensetzt...


----------



## Gordon-1979 (27. Mai 2012)

Wieso soll AMD noch weiter machen. PC und Notebook sind bald, ganz selten nur noch anzutreffen und werden zum Nischenprodukt. Denn mit Windows 8 startet wie AMDs CEO schon gesagt die Ära Touch, vielmals Tablet, Highend Smart-Phone u.s.w. . Der größte Teil der Endverbraucher( Mainstream) , will nur noch Tablet-PC und Highend Smart-Phone. Warum soll man dann noch in die PC Geschichte Entwickeln. Cloud-Computing u.s.w. machen es möglich das man keinen Highend PC mehr brauch.


----------



## Timsu (27. Mai 2012)

Was ist mit der Opteron Plattform?
Die hatte ja noch wesentlich mehr Leistung als die Desktopprodukte. Sieht sich AMD da auch chancenlos gegen Intels Xeon?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (27. Mai 2012)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Wieso soll AMD noch weiter machen. PC und Notebook sind bald, ganz selten nur noch anzutreffen und werden zum Nischenprodukt. Denn mit Windows 8 startet wie AMDs CEO schon gesagt die Ära Touch, vielmals Tablet, Highend Smart-Phone u.s.w. . Der größte Teil der Endverbraucher( Mainstream) , will nur noch Tablet-PC und Highend Smart-Phone. Warum soll man dann noch in die PC Geschichte Entwickeln. Cloud-Computing u.s.w. machen es möglich das man keinen Highend PC mehr brauch.


 
Und 2012 geht die Welt unter... . Notebooks und PC's als Randprodukt? Tablets auf denen man zockt? Cloud-Computing das bei unserem Netzausbau flächendeckend funktionieren soll? Sorry, aber da gibt's soviele Punkte die dem widersprechen, das ich ehrlich zu faul bin alles hier nieder zu schreiben. Zu mal eher die "Freaks" diese "Highend-Smartphones" benutzen, da es uns eher in unseren Kreisen so vorkommt, das jeder eines dieser Teile benutzt, aber soviele es nun doch nicht haben und vorallem es nur ansatzweise nutzen. Der PC wird beim Zocken immer Leadplattform bleiben, genauso beim Arbei ten usw. ... . In diesem Sinne, gute Nacht!


----------



## Trefoil80 (28. Mai 2012)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Wieso soll AMD noch weiter machen. PC und Notebook sind bald, ganz selten nur noch anzutreffen und werden zum Nischenprodukt. Denn mit Windows 8 startet wie AMDs CEO schon gesagt die Ära Touch, vielmals Tablet, Highend Smart-Phone u.s.w. . Der größte Teil der Endverbraucher( Mainstream) , will nur noch Tablet-PC und Highend Smart-Phone. Warum soll man dann noch in die PC Geschichte Entwickeln. Cloud-Computing u.s.w. machen es möglich das man keinen Highend PC mehr brauch.



Ich glaube nicht, Tim...


----------



## hotfirefox (28. Mai 2012)

Naja war irgendwie klar das dies so kommen muß!
Im X86 Markt müßte es einfahc mehr Konkurrenz für Intel geben.


----------



## Medcha (28. Mai 2012)

Sagt mal Leute, ist euch das nicht peinlich? Immer wieder werden Leute authoritär angemacht, weil ihre User_News nicht den Vorgaben entspricht. 

1. Was geht euch das an? Dafür gibts Mods und die kümmern sich darum.
2. Warum müsst ihr euch als Sherriffs profilieren? Das kommt auch eher etwas, naja ich sags lieber nicht, also es wirkt nicht gerade gut und hochwertig - ich sags mal so.

Und in diesem Fall habe ich auf TomsHardware gelesen, dass die am Freitag auch darüber berichtet haben. Scheint also in Update zu sein. Aber die ganz klugen hier wissen das ja immer wieder besser...


----------



## Floletni (28. Mai 2012)

29.11.2011

AMD: Der klassische

Hab mich auch schon gefragt was TomsHardware jetzt darüber ne News schreibt. Wahrscheinlich nur weil der COE das nochmal erwähnt hat.


----------



## evolution (28. Mai 2012)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Den Mods wirds nicht egal sein
> 
> Finde aber auch, etwas mehr Text hätte es schon sein dürfen.


 
Als ob auf der Main genauso drauf geachtet wird. teilweise gibts News mit EINEM Video und nichtmal einem Wort. 
Also lasst ihn doch in Frieden. Kritik ist ok und hoffentlich wird ers beim nächsten mal beherzigen aber drauf rumreiten muss man danach auch nicht


----------



## Apfelkuchen (28. Mai 2012)

Oh, eine offizielle Aufgabe von AMD 

Den Preisen wirds wohl gar nicht gut tun, und der Entwicklung neuer Hardware ebenso wenig...


----------



## turbosnake (28. Mai 2012)

Ich glaube nicht das die Preise viel steigen werden, atm stellt AMD praktisch auch keine Konkurenz da und die Preise sind nicht so hoch.


----------



## Xibit1990 (28. Mai 2012)

AMD - Meine Hoffnung ist verloren


----------



## Brehministrator (28. Mai 2012)

Was ihr hier nur alle um AMD trauert... Der wahre Markt für AMD liegt doch seit Jahren bei den Servern. Beispiel: Bei mir auf Arbeit insgesamt über 500 CPU-Kerne verbaut - alles AMD Opteron-CPUs. Im Herbst schaffen wir noch ein zusätzliches Rack an, natürlich wieder AMD - weil Intel bei den Servern einfach ein schlechteres Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bietet (zwar schneller, aber ungleich teurer). AMD wird es auch in Zukunft gut gehen, da wohl die meisten Firmen bei so was gerne nachrechnen. Und das beschert nun einmal mehr Umsatz als der "Enthusiast-CPU market".


----------



## NCphalon (28. Mai 2012)

Trotzdem sin die AMD Aktien irgendwie gefallen seit Intel denen wieder Paroli bieten kann und AMD musste die Fabriken verkaufen, so sehr scheint der Absatz im Server/HPC segment net zu helfen.


----------



## KonterSchock (28. Mai 2012)

das ist garnicht gut , wenn keine konkurrenz da ist , geht der preis wie bei intel bekannt sehr hoch , die lassen sie das gut bezahlen, obwohl die sowas von im geld schwimmen! intel ist und wird zu eine raubkatze . intel ist und war nicht immer das beste aber die käufer werden von so PC seiten wie PCGH oder andere so erzogen , sprich man liest ja meist gutes über intel und somit der eindruck ensteht das intel das beste sei! ein echter PC freak weis das Intel nicht das beste ist!!!

und das AMD so eine news raus haut hab ich auch nicht gedacht, bei so sachen hält man sein maul finde ich!


----------



## Rodny (28. Mai 2012)

Die Anzahl der User welche eine 6x4GHz / Turbo 6x4,8GHz / TDP 95W CPU brauchen ist bei weitem nicht so groß als die Anzahl der User welche eine 4x2,6GHz mit HD7450 Grafikkern / TDP 25W haben wollen. Somit ist die Änderung der Ausrichtung von AMD durchaus zukunfts orientiert.

Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn AMD in seine CPUs auch noch etwas RAM mit reinpackt, oder sich noch ein anderes Schmankerl einfallen lässt


----------



## galaxy_class (28. Mai 2012)

was sollen sie auch sagen... 

Ehrlich gesagt macht mir das Angst; Dass bedeutet das Intel nun endgültig Monopolist wird...


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Mai 2012)

Rodny schrieb:


> Die Anzahl der User welche eine 6x4GHz / Turbo 6x4,8GHz / TDP 95W CPU brauchen ist bei weitem nicht so groß als die Anzahl der User welche eine 4x2,6GHz mit HD7450 Grafikkern / TDP 25W haben wollen.


 Genau so ist es.
Aber man sollte auch mal in Richtung 4x3 GHz mit HD 7750Kern und 35 W TDP schielen.
Im Übrigen hat doch AMD den "schnellsten" Consumer-Prozessor: FX 4170 mit 4,2 GHz Taktfrequenz.


Rodny schrieb:


> ... Mich würde es nicht wundern wenn AMD in seine  CPUs auch noch etwas RAM mit reinpackt, oder sich noch ein anderes  Schmankerl einfallen lässt


Hat schon mal geklappt beim Athlon mit der Übernahme des Busprotokolls des Alpha EV6-Prozessors.

Aber mehr RAM in der CPU ist unnötig.
Und die Ausbeute begünstigt ein großer Speicher auf dem Die auch nicht gerade.

Etwas OT: Einigen hier fehlt die Enter-Taste am Keyboard ... .
      Die Beiträge lesen sich wie eine Schüssel Gurkensalat.


----------



## geo (28. Mai 2012)

Der Markt hat sich in den letzten Jahren gewandelt und AMD tut gut daran sich dem Markt anzupassen. Bis auf ein paar Freaks kümmert es doch keinen mehr wie schnell eine CPU ist, das Gesamtpaket zählt und das wird bei AMD Jahr für Jahr besser und ausgewogener, bei Intel hat man nichts vorzuweisen außer eine übermächtige CPU die man mit einem GPU Krüppel verschmolzen hat. 
Ich gebe immer zu bedenken das der Marktführer einen großen Vorteil gegenüber AMD hat, denn im Grunde werden über 90% der Software auf Intel optimiert und somit offt das Potenzial der AMD CPUs nicht ausgeschöpft. 
Die APU soll den Softwareherstellern eine intressante Möglichkeit bieten, diverse Programme massiv zu beschleunigen und ich kenne einige die darin hohes Potenzial erkennen. Die APUs sind noch weit weg von perfekt, aber sie zeigen wo die Reise hin geht und was man damit reißen kann. Es wird immer mehr Hersteller geben, die ihre Software für APUs optimieren, denn die Rechenleistung kann zum Teil massiv gesteigert werden, auch wenn das nicht bei jeder Anwendung Sinn macht, so zeigen die Anwendungen bei denen es Sinn macht, deutliche Leistungssteigerungen.
Ob AMD auf längere Sicht Erfolg hat, hängt also mitunter auch an den Softwareherstellern, mit denen AMD übrigens zur Zeit enger zusammen arbeitet als je zuvor 
Für AMD ist es nicht leicht, das Intel mit eigenen fortschrittlichen Fertigungsanlagen arbeiten kann und man selbst an Auftragsfertiger gebunden ist die technologisch 2-3 Jahre hinterher laufen. 
Mit den Anlagen und finnanziellen Mitteln von Intel, wäre AMD mit ihren APUs bereits auf und davon gelaufen. Dank jahrelangem Marktmissbrauch und kriminellen Machenschaften ist AMD nur noch eine Designklitsche ohne nennenswerten Marktwert, mit viel Innovation und ohne technologische Möglichkeiten diese voll auszuschöpfen. Schade aber nicht zu ändern! Ich für meinen Teil leiste meinen Beitrag zum fortbestehen der Alternative zu Intel, in dem ich wie bei BD etwas erwerbe, das zwar nicht die Krönung der Schöpfung ist, aber meinen Ansprüchen mehr als gerecht wird, auch wenn ich fürs gleiche Geld sicherlich ne 10% schnellere Intel CPU hatte kaufen können die 30% weniger Energie verbraucht.
Auch wenn deshalb offt gelästert wird und ich als Dummbeutel dargestellt werde, so verterete ich wenigstens konsequent meinen Standpunkt!
Die neue AMD Führung ist das was AMD gebraucht hat, denn die alten Wege waren einfach ausgelatscht!


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Mai 2012)

geo schrieb:


> .....



Puh. Ich würde dir dringend empfehlen mal die AMD-Brille auszuziehen. Ich habe selten so eine Ansammlung von Fehlinterpretationen, Wunschdenken und Verdrehen der Realität gesehen, wie in deinem Post


----------



## geo (28. Mai 2012)

Habe sie aus, aber du solltest mal lernen über den Tellerrand zu schauen, ja du da mit der blauen Brille


----------



## TempestX1 (28. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Puh. Ich würde dir dringend empfehlen mal die AMD-Brille auszuziehen. Ich habe selten so eine Ansammlung von Fehlinterpretationen, Wunschdenken und Verdrehen der Realität gesehen, wie in deinem Post


 Aber er hat auch recht.
Welcher Normaluser die vermutlich 90-95% im PC Bereich ausmachen braucht denn ernsthaft einen schnellen Rechner.
Die meisten Surfen damit doch eh und machen bissl Texte schreiben mit irgend einem Office Programm. Da braucht man doch keine Hexacore Prozessoren, sogar Quad wären größtenteils unterfordert.
Für (richtige) Bildbearbeitung und Co. wird immernoch auf MACs gesetzt.
So what?


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Puh. Ich würde dir dringend empfehlen mal die AMD-Brille auszuziehen. Ich habe selten so eine Ansammlung von Fehlinterpretationen, Wunschdenken und Verdrehen der Realität gesehen, wie in deinem Post



Jeder Interpretiert das nun mal anders.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Mai 2012)

geo schrieb:


> Habe sie aus, aber du solltest mal lernen über den Tellerrand zu schauen, ja du da mit der blauen Brille



Ich trage keine blaue Brille. Nur weil man eine Intel-CPU im Rechner hat, heißt das nicht, dass man "Fan" eines Herstellers ist.
So oder so ist dein Post so dermaßen subjektiv....



TempestX1 schrieb:


> Aber er hat auch recht.
> Welcher Normaluser die vermutlich 90-95% im PC Bereich ausmachen braucht denn ernsthaft einen schnellen Rechner.
> Die meisten Surfen damit doch eh und machen bissl Texte schreiben mit irgend einem Office Programm. Da braucht man doch keine Hexacore Prozessoren, sogar Quad wären größtenteils unterfordert.
> Für Bildbearbeitung und Co. wird immernoch auf MACs gesetzt.
> So what?



In dem Zusammenhang hat er echt, ja. Aber dafür ist eine Intel CPU, wie ein Core i3/i5 genau so gut 
Der Rest seines Posts ist allerdings etwas




Threshold schrieb:


> Jeder Interpretiert das nun mal anders.



So kann man das auch sehen. Das anders interpretieren hat mich in meinen Deutsch-Klausuren aber irgendwie nicht weiter gebracht


----------



## Bennz (28. Mai 2012)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Für (richtige) Bildbearbeitung und Co. wird immernoch auf MACs gesetzt.
> So what?


 
also intel


----------



## TempestX1 (28. Mai 2012)

Bennz schrieb:


> also intel


 Ja. Aber nicht die "ganz schnellen" wie im PC Bereich. Apple benutzt selber eher Prozessoren im mittleren bis unteren Segment.


----------



## XE85 (28. Mai 2012)

geo schrieb:


> ...bei Intel hat man nichts vorzuweisen außer eine  übermächtige CPU die man mit einem GPU Krüppel verschmolzen hat.



Das mag bei den Desktop - APUs und auch noch bei den Top Mobil APUs der Fall sein. Im ULV Bereich in den AMD offenbar verstärkt hinein möchte stimmt das aber nicht. Dort tritt intel noch immer mit der vollwertigen HD4000 an während die GPU der Trinitys für das erreichen der 17Watt stark abgespekt (nurmehr 65% der Ausführungseinheiten und etwa 35% niedrigerer Takt - also grob nurmehr 1/3 der Leistung) wurden. Nach den Daten liegt intel hier klar vorne, genaues werden dann die Tests zeigen.

mfg


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Mai 2012)

Das Thema Desktop APU wird in meinen Augen eh etwas überbewertet. Zum ernsthaften zocken z.B. in Full-HD bei maximalen Details sind auch die AMD Top-APUs zu langsam. Da kauft man sich sowieso besser eine Grafikkarte. Und zum surfen, Office und etwas Fotobearbeitung wird diese Rechenleistung wiederum nicht benötigt.


----------



## geo (28. Mai 2012)

@ Cook2211

ahso dein Post ist also objektiv KOPFSCHÜTTEL

Du hast deine, ich habe meine Meinung, es ist mehr als arrogant von dir zu behaupten das ich alles nur subjektiv betrachte  

Aber wie gesagt, ich bin es gewohnt für meine Meinungen Kritik einzustecken und ich komme damit gut klar


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Für (richtige) Bildbearbeitung und Co. wird immernoch auf MACs gesetzt.


 
Ist aber auch quatsch. Es kommt da auf die Software an und nicht auf die Hardware.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Mai 2012)

geo schrieb:


> ahso dein Post ist also objektiv KOPFSCHÜTTEL
> Du hast deine, ich habe meine Meinung, es ist mehr als arrogant von dir zu behaupten das ich alles nur subjektiv betrachte
> Aber wie gesagt, ich bin es gewohnt für meine Meinungen Kritik einzustecken und ich komme damit gut klar



Wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass dein Post subjektiv ist, dann darf man das hier auch äußern.
Ich merke aber wie gut du mit der Kritik klar kommst 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ist aber auch quatsch. Es kommt da auf die Software an und nicht auf die Hardware.



Jep. Das stimmt.
Ich denke, dass man das so nicht verallgemeinern kann. Win Rechner werden wahrscheinlich sogar noch wesentlich öfter für die Bildbearbeitung eingesetzt, vor allem auch weil sie wesentlich günstiger sind.


----------



## geo (28. Mai 2012)

ist gut jetzt, du hast Recht ich meine Ruhe


----------



## GoldenMic (28. Mai 2012)

Andere Frage: Welcher Normaluser braucht Llano oder Trinity?
Was kann man denn mit der Grafikleistung bitte anfangen außer Spielen? Für alles andere tuts die Intel Lösung genauso. Beispiel: Pentium G620.
Ich wüsste jedenfalls nicht warum ich jemanden der sich nen Office PC hinstellen will nen Llano statt nen Pentium oder Celeron Dual Core hinstellen sollte, aber vllt kann man mir ja Gründe nennen.
Ich sehe es nach wie vor so das selbst Llano/Trinity nur nen Nischenprodukt ist. Für Leute die Spielen ist es meiner Meinung nach immernoch zu langsam bzw es ist eben ne Überlegung wert ob man mit ner CPU + dedizierte Graka nicht den sinnvolleren Deal macht.
An sich finde ich Llano/Trinity sehr interessant. Das man jetzt aber ab Trinity auf Piledriver Module setzt stößt mir bitter auf. Aber muss eben jeder selber wissen.

@Topic: Ich sehe die Aussage einerseits so das man eh keine andere Wahl hatte, andererseits muss man feststellen das sich bei AMD in den letzten Monaten wirklich einiges geändert hat. Das lässt Grund zur Hoffnung. Problematisch sehe ich eben auch die Sache mit der Leistungsaufnahme, da man eben noch ne Ecke hinter 22nm + Tri Gate ist und ebenso das man sich wohl nach und nach ganz aus dem reinen CPU Markt für Endkunden verabschieden wird.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

geo schrieb:


> ist gut jetzt, du hast Recht ich meine Ruhe


 
Du hast schon in gewisser Weise Recht. Der Markt wandelt sich. Die Kids von heute wollen keine fetten Rechner mehr in ihren Zimmern haben. Das kann ich bei meinen Kindern sehen. Die wollen Pads und kleine Notebooks haben. Natürlich auch mit Grafikleistung und langer Akkulaufzeit und das bietet AMD ebenso wie Intel.
Der Markt wird weiter wachsen während der klassische Desktop Markt schrumpfen wird.

Trinity wird seine Käufer finden ebenso wie Ivy Mobil.


----------



## wuselsurfer (28. Mai 2012)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> Ja. Aber nicht die "ganz schnellen" wie im PC Bereich. Apple benutzt selber eher Prozessoren im mittleren bis unteren Segment.


 "Richtige" Bildbearbeitung erfolgt aber nicht mit dem iMac sondern mit dem Mac Pro.
Und da sitzen Hochleistungs-CPUs und relativ gute Grafikkarten drin.
Zwar meist von der älteren Generation, aber eine HD 5770 ist da schon mal mit 2 Xeons, 4x2 TB Festplatten und 32GB RAM verbaut.


Threshold schrieb:


> ... Der Markt wird weiter wachsen während der klassische Desktop Markt schrumpfen wird. ...


Das hab ich irgendwie vor zehn Jahren schon mal gehört.
Wir sehen uns dann nochmal ...


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Das hab ich irgendwie vor zehn Jahren schon mal gehört.
> Wir sehen uns dann nochmal ...


 
Der schrumpft doch auch. Schau dich um und schau dir die Verkaufszahlen von Pad und Notebooks an und vergleich die mit Spiele Desktop Systemen.


----------



## geo (28. Mai 2012)

@ GoldenMic

Es gibt schon ein paar Dinge die man sehr gut auf die GPU auslagern kann, aber wie ich in meinem ersten Beitrag geschrieben habe sind die APUs noch weit weg von perfekt, was aber im Grunde nicht am Design der APUs liegt, sondern an den Kompromissen bei der Fertigung und der noch mangelnden Bereitschaft der großen Softwarhersteller entsprechend zu optimieren, denn diese Optimierungen lohnen doch erst wenn die Hardware eine gewisse Verbreitung am Markt hat. Das wird auch das größte Problem für AMD sein so viel von den APUs zu verhökern, dass die Softwareindustrie bereit ist Kapazitäten da rein zu stecken. 
Das Intel bei der Fertigung so davon läuft, ist nicht gerade hilfreich, denn schließlich ist es hauptsächlich der Fertigung zu verdanken, dass Intel wenn es um Leistung pro Watt geht momentan unerreichbar geworden ist. AMDs Problemkind ist die CPU, das Problemkind von Intel ist die GPU, auch wenn Intel auf dem Papier schon mal enorme Fortschritte macht, so ist man lange nicht so weit wie NV oder AMD, aber man rückt zugegeben immer näher ans Feld der GPU Marktführer.
Ich persönlich besitze ein Notebook mit einer APU und meine Frau hat eins von Intel mit HD Grafik beide sind vor 4 Monaten gekauft worden und haben etwa gleich viel gekostet, AMD 549EUR / Intel 629EUR und beide haben ihre vor und Nachteile. Bei meinem fällt die vergleichbar kurze Akkulaufzeit auf, bei dem meiner Frau die recht bescheidene Spieleleistung. Ansonsten geben sich die Dinger nicht viel, kommt halt auf den Eisatz an, wenn ich länger unterwegs bin, nehme ich immer den Intel mit, wenn ich auf ne Lan gehe dann den AMD.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du hast schon in gewisser Weise Recht. Der Markt wandelt sich. Die Kids von heute wollen keine fetten Rechner mehr in ihren Zimmern haben. Das kann ich bei meinen Kindern sehen. Die wollen Pads und kleine Notebooks haben. Natürlich auch mit Grafikleistung und langer Akkulaufzeit und das bietet AMD ebenso wie Intel.
> Der Markt wird weiter wachsen während der klassische Desktop Markt schrumpfen wird.
> Trinity wird seine Käufer finden ebenso wie Ivy Mobil.


 
Der größte Wachstumsmarkt für Mobil-Prozessoren sind im im Moment Smartphones und Tablets. Nvidia ist dort bereits vertreten und eine feste Größe. Intel nimmt diesen Markt ins Visier. Die schon jetzt ausgereifte 22nm Produktion dürfte ihnen dabei helfen. Aber bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob AMD sich dort wirklich durchsetzen kann.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Der größte Wachstumsmarkt für Mobil-Prozessoren sind im im Moment Smartphones und Tablets. Nvidia ist dort bereits vertreten und eine feste Größe. Intel nimmt diesen Markt ins Visier. Die schon jetzt ausgereifte 22nm Produktion dürfte ihnen dabei helfen. Aber bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob sie sich dort wirklich durchsetzen können.


 
Das weiß ich auch nicht. Die Zeit wird es zeigen wer am Ende ganz oben stehen wird.
Intel hat alleine weil sie sehr groß sind natürlich die besten Chancen. Aber abschreiben will ich keinen Hersteller.
Aber ob Intel mit den sich schnell entwickelnden ARM Chips mithalten kann weiß ich wirklich nicht. Es gibt schon Quad Cores mit einer guten Grafik von ARM und die Entwicklung geht immer weiter.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (28. Mai 2012)

Apfelkuchen schrieb:


> Oh, eine offizielle Aufgabe von AMD
> 
> Den Preisen wirds wohl gar nicht gut tun, und der Entwicklung neuer Hardware ebenso wenig...



Die Entwicklung ist das größte Problem. AMD mausert sich unter neuer Führung zu einer Firma, die mobile Geräte fokussiert – also Hardware, die ernsthafte PC-Spieler nur belächeln. Die (raren) R&D-Ressourcen wandern folglich in diese Sparte. Mit etwas Pech meint es Mr. Read mit diesem Kurs so ernst, dass es 2015 keinen "echten" Bulldozer-Nachfolger gibt, sondern nur irgendeine APU ...  Damit wären wir ziemlich "gearscht" und noch schlimmer dran als jetzt mit dem Bulldozer.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

Die Entwicklung ist aber durchaus möglich und wenn der neue Chef das so durchzieht auch wahrscheinlich. Dann wird Bulldozer keinen Nachfolger haben.
Bedeutet das dann auch dass AMD den Server Markt ebenfalls aufgeben wird? Also kein Opteron mehr?


----------



## type_o (28. Mai 2012)

Wenn AMD's Entwicklung wirklich in diese Richtung geht, dann hat Intel das Monopol im Desktopbereich und wir müssen dann die Preise zahlen, welche Intel in die Höhe schrauben kann!
Ich denke aber, AMD wird sich den OEM-Markt mit Desktop-PC weiter offen halten. Dann wird es wohl preiswerte, aber nicht so schnelle Prozi's geben.
Bleibt eben nur abwarten bis dahin. 

MfG type_o


----------



## Sauerland (28. Mai 2012)

Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> Wieso soll AMD noch weiter machen. PC und Notebook sind bald, ganz selten nur noch anzutreffen und werden zum Nischenprodukt. Denn mit Windows 8 startet wie AMDs CEO schon gesagt die Ära Touch, vielmals Tablet, Highend Smart-Phone u.s.w. . Der größte Teil der Endverbraucher( Mainstream) , will nur noch Tablet-PC und Highend Smart-Phone. Warum soll man dann noch in die PC Geschichte Entwickeln. Cloud-Computing u.s.w. machen es möglich das man keinen Highend PC mehr brauch.


 
Ich wage mal zu bezweifeln, dass die Cloud wirklich der große Renner wird.

Welcher Inteligente Mensch mit etwas Ahnung im Computerbereich wird wohl freiwillig seine Daten irgend einem Anbieter der Cloud im Ausland anvertrauen. Sollten wir doch inzwischen alle wissen, wie begehrlich unsere Daten sind und das gerade im Land der Cloud Erfinder das Wort Datenschutz ein einziger Witz ist. Facebook als wohl eine der größten Comunity belegt doch, wofür die die anvertrauten Daten brauchen und auch was die vom Datenschutz halten.

Der neue CEO bei AMD hat schon im letzten Jahr nach dem Bulldozer Debakel verkündet, dass man mehr auf die APU setzen will und den Kampf um die Leistungskrone bei CPU´s aufgibt. Dazu gibt es sogar einen schönen Bericht in der C´t.

Was soll AMD auch anderes machen, wenn man die kleine Entwicklermanschaft weiter schwächt und die fähigen Köpfe gehen lässt. Dazu dann noch die Wunschvorstellung der Führungsspitze, die Entwicklungszeiten weiter zu verringern.

Die bisherigen Test´s von Trinity scheinen mir auch nicht gerade berauschend zu sein, zeigen sie doch auf, dass AMD dort zwar im GPU-Bereich gut zulegen konnte, aber eben im CPU-Bereich immer noch weit hinter Intel steht. Dies sollte sich ja eigentlich dank der neuen Kerne (Bulldozer Ableger) zugunsten AMD´s ändern.

Ich behaupte mal dieser CEO wird AMD weiter ins hintertreffen führen, bis AMD im nirgendwo ist, was eigentlich auch nicht verwunderlich ist, wenn man bedenkt wo er herkommt.


Gruß und schöne Pfingsten


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

type_o schrieb:


> Wenn AMD's Entwicklung wirklich in diese Richtung geht, dann hat Intel das Monopol im Desktopbereich und wir müssen dann die Preise zahlen, welche Intel in die Höhe schrauben kann!
> Ich denke aber, AMD wird sich den OEM-Markt mit Desktop-PC weiter offen halten. Dann wird es wohl preiswerte, aber nicht so schnelle Prozi's geben.
> Bleibt eben nur abwarten bis dahin.
> 
> MfG type_o



Wieso sollte Intel plötzlich deutlich die Preise erhöhen?
Das können sie nicht. Würden sie das machen sinkt der Absatz denn dann kaufen sich die Leute APUs.


----------



## type_o (28. Mai 2012)

Ich meine damit die Prozi's, welche unsereiner kauft!  
Also nicht den normalen PC-User! Gamer und,so denke ich, Bencher, wollen wirklich schnelle CPU's und wenn Intel in dem Bereich keine Konkurenz mehr hat, dann KÖNNEN sie die Preise bestimmen. 

MfG type_o


----------



## bootzeit (28. Mai 2012)

Also mir reicht die Leistung heutiger AMD Prozessoren vollkommen aus. Auch die APU´s sind eine sehr tolle Sache, die von AMD .


----------



## Darkfleet85 (28. Mai 2012)

Sauerland schrieb:


> Ich wage mal zu bezweifeln, dass die Cloud wirklich der große Renner wird.
> 
> Welcher Inteligente Mensch mit etwas Ahnung im Computerbereich wird wohl freiwillig seine Daten irgend einem Anbieter der Cloud im Ausland anvertrauen. Sollten wir doch inzwischen alle wissen, wie begehrlich unsere Daten sind und das gerade im Land der Cloud Erfinder das Wort Datenschutz ein einziger Witz ist. Facebook als wohl eine der größten Comunity belegt doch, wofür die die anvertrauten Daten brauchen und auch was die vom Datenschutz halten.
> 
> ...


 
Haben wird doch auch bei Steam und Origin gesagt, überall dasselbe. Ausserdem kein Wunder wenn man schaut wie viele sich auf Facebook total entblössen, da müssen den "grossen" ja solche Ideen kommen ..


----------



## turbosnake (28. Mai 2012)

type_o schrieb:


> Ich meine damit die Prozi's, welche unsereiner kauft!
> Also nicht den normalen PC-User! Gamer und,so denke ich, Bencher, wollen wirklich schnelle CPU's und wenn Intel in dem Bereich keine Konkurenz mehr hat, dann KÖNNEN sie die Preise bestimmen.
> 
> MfG type_o


 
ATM; haben wir aber die gleiche Situation, die AMDs sind überhaupt nicht konkurenzgähig. Trozdem sind die Intells nichz teurer geworden.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

type_o schrieb:


> Ich meine damit die Prozi's, welche unsereiner kauft!
> Also nicht den normalen PC-User! Gamer und,so denke ich, Bencher, wollen wirklich schnelle CPU's und wenn Intel in dem Bereich keine Konkurenz mehr hat, dann KÖNNEN sie die Preise bestimmen.
> 
> MfG type_o


 
Aber unsereins macht weniger als 0 Prozent der Käufer aus. Das interessiert Intel nicht. Eine Extreme Edition wird auch in 5 Jahren noch 1000€ kosten und nicht plötzlich 3000€.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Aber unsereins macht weniger als 0 Prozent der Käufer aus. Das interessiert Intel nicht. Eine Extreme Edition wird auch in 5 Jahren noch 1000 kosten und nicht plötzlich 3000.



Das denke ich auch. Zumal Intel in dem Bereich sowieso schon seit längerem keine Konkurrenz hat.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch. Zumal Intel in dem Bereich sowieso schon seit längerem keine Konkurrenz hat.


 
Und Intel kümmert sich um die Leute die das kaufen auch nicht mehr. Das siehst du daran dass Ivy E irgendwann mal kommt.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Und Intel kümmert sich um die Leute die das kaufen auch nicht mehr. Das siehst du daran dass Ivy E irgendwann mal kommt.



Den Eindruck kann man gewinnen. Ivy-E 8-Kern CPUs die auch auf dem Sockel 2011 funktionieren, wären schon interessant. Mal abwarten was wann kommt.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Den Eindruck kann man gewinnen. Ivy-E 8-Kern CPUs die auch auf dem Sockel 2011 funktionieren wären schon interessant. Mal abwarten was wann kommt.


 
Mich interessiert da der Ivy E 8 Core der auch bezahlbar ist. Wenn Intel nur den Extreme Edition als 8 Kerner bringt und sonst nur 6 Kerner wäre ich sehr enttäuscht.
Ich habe schon 1000€ für die Grafikkarte ausgegeben. Noch mal 1000€ für eine CPU würde hart sein. Dann reißt mir meine Frau den Kopf ab.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Mich interessiert da der Ivy E 8 Core der auch bezahlbar ist. Wenn Intel nur den Extreme Edition als 8 Kerner bringt und sonst nur 6 Kerner wäre ich sehr enttäuscht.
> Ich habe schon 1000€ für die Grafikkarte ausgegeben. Noch mal 1000€ für eine CPU würde hart sein. Dann reißt mir meine Frau den Kopf ab.



So läuft es bei Intel ja leider. Zuerst die teure Extreme Edition (980X) und erst später bezahlbarere Versionen.
Das mit der Frau kenne ich übrigens.


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> So läuft es bei Intel ja leider. Zuerst die teure Extreme Edition (980X) und erst später bezahlbarere Versionen.



Den 970 fand ich nun nicht gerade bezahlbar. Der war gerade mal 100€ günstiger als der 980X.
Ich meine jetzt 500€ wie jetzt auch. Also ein Ivy E in 22nm als Extreme Edition mit 3,6GHz @8 Cores für 1000€ und eben den Ivy E 22nm mit 3,3GHz @8 Cores für 500€.
Aber das ist wohl nur Wunschdenken.


----------



## Cook2211 (28. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Den 970 fand ich nun nicht gerade bezahlbar. Der war gerade mal 100€ günstiger als der 980X.
> Ich meine jetzt 500€ wie jetzt auch.



Das meine ich doch auch. Mit bezahlbar meinte ich den 3930K, und der kam erst deutlich später


----------



## Threshold (28. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das meine ich doch auch. Mit bezahlbar meinte ich den 3930K, und der kam erst deutlich später


 
Eben. Aber der 980X und der 970 waren die 32nm Shrinks und die waren teuer und blieben es.
Daher habe ich halt auch die Vermutung dass es beim 2011 genauso laufen wird. Die 22nm CPUs kosten dann 1000€ und 900€ und nichts ist mit 500€.


----------



## Alex555 (28. Mai 2012)

Wenn ich so derb verlieren würde wie AMD würde ich mich auch mit "Anstand" zurückziehen. 
Aber andererseits haben die schon auch recht. Wenn man bedenkt, dass man mit einer ca. 4jahre alten top CPU (z.b. Q9550) heute immer noch sehr gut spielen kann, und nur bei extrem fordernden Spielen wie BF3 oder GTA Defizite bemerkt, kann man schon sagen, dass man einmal ca 300€ investiert, und dann mit dieser CPU sehr lange zocken kann. Wenn es AMD gelingt, brauchbare Performance zu einem guten Preis anzubieten, kann man auch trotz weniger Performance durchaus gut konkurrieren.


----------



## Eftilon (28. Mai 2012)

Ich finde es vernünftig von AMD sich auf dieses Spiel nicht einzulassen, das eh nur ein Prestige objekt ist. Die sollten sich erstmal da konzertireren wo sie ihre stärken haben und da ist der Markt um einiges grösser. 
Wenn die sich erstmal gesund saniert haben und etwas an der Kriegskasse gelegt haben, können die immer noch auf angriff gehen.

So habes ja die Amis im kalten Krieg mit den Russen auch gemacht, kapputt gerüstet , ich hoffe AMD ist schlauer.

eftilon


----------



## Rollmops (29. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Wenn ich der Meinung bin, dass dein Post subjektiv ist, dann darf man das hier auch äußern.
> Ich merke aber wie gut du mit der Kritik klar kommst
> ...............


 

Dir ist klar, dass deine Posts genauso subjektiv sind?


----------



## Cook2211 (29. Mai 2012)

Rollmops schrieb:


> Dir ist klar, dass deine Posts genauso subjektiv sind?



Welche Posts meinst du konkret? Wenn du so was sagst bzw. kritisierst, dann solltest du dich auch auf Aussagen von mir beziehen und diese nennen.


----------



## Cuddleman (29. Mai 2012)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Die Entwicklung ist das größte Problem. AMD mausert sich unter neuer Führung zu einer Firma, die mobile Geräte fokussiert – also Hardware, die ernsthafte PC-Spieler nur belächeln. Die (raren) R&D-Ressourcen wandern folglich in diese Sparte. Mit etwas Pech meint es Mr. Read mit diesem Kurs so ernst, dass es 2015 keinen "echten" Bulldozer-Nachfolger gibt, sondern nur irgendeine APU ...  Damit wären wir ziemlich "gearscht" und noch schlimmer dran als jetzt mit dem Bulldozer.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


 
Sollte es tatsächlich keinen BD-Nachfolger mehr geben, empfinde ich das, als sehr bedauerlich!!

Einen Rückzug aus dem Servergeschäft kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Glaube eher, das man hier erfolgreich weiter macht, als Nebenprodukt (w.g.) den Desktopbereich weiter versorgt. 
Im Desktpbereich halt nur mit den zweit besten CPU's.

Wenn man allerdings sieht, in wie weit heute auf den "Handy's" u.a. gezockt wird und welche mobilen Anforderungen sich auftun, wenn erst die aufrollbaren OLED/LCD's den Markt erobern, macht der Schritt, sich in diesem Segment aufzustellen, tatsächlich Sinn.
Hoffentlich, für AMD nicht zu spät!


----------



## MaZe (29. Mai 2012)

turbosnake schrieb:


> ATM; haben wir aber die gleiche Situation, die AMDs sind überhaupt nicht konkurenzgähig. Trozdem sind die Intells nichz teurer geworden.


 
Dumm nur, dass Ivy grobgesagt zum gleichen Preis wie Sandy verkauft wird obwohl die Herstellungskosten für Intel durch den Shrink und andere Sparmaßnahmen deutlich (geschätzt ca 30%) gesunken sind...

Was glaubt ihr eigentlich warum Intel in den letzten Jahren die Fertigung so voran treibt? Damit ihr stromsparende CPUs habt? Mitnichten! Intel hat seine Führungsposition relativ sicher also gehts jetzt nur noch darum die Kosten zu optimieren.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. Mai 2012)

MaZe schrieb:


> Was glaubt ihr eigentlich warum Intel in den letzten Jahren die Fertigung so voran treibt? Damit ihr stromsparende CPUs habt? Mitnichten! Intel hat seine Führungsposition relativ sicher also gehts jetzt nur noch darum die Kosten zu optimieren.


 
Aha. Und es gibt wahrscheinlich keine anderen Konzerne, die die Fertigung ständig optimieren um zum Beispiel die Kosten zu senken. Ich meine, dass ist in der Industrie das Normalste von der Welt. Ständig wird optimiert, ständig wird versucht die Kosten zu senken und in den seltensten Fällen werden die Einsparungen direkt an den Kunden weiter gegeben. Bei jedem Konzern steht die Gewinnoptimierung an aller oberster Stelle. Was wiederum richtig und wichtig ist. Nur Konzerne die Gewinn machen können wachsen, und nur Konzerne die wachsen können neue Arbeitsplätze schaffen.


----------



## MaZe (29. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> ... und in den seltensten Fällen werden die Einsparungen direkt an den Kunden weiter gegeben.


 
Nur wenn der Kunde das mitmacht und/oder keine Konkurrenz da ist. Aber da es ja heute wichtiger ist immer das tollste und neueste und angesagteste Produkt zu haben werden solche Dinge ja einfach so akzeptiert. Weil... naja es ist doch so, oder etwa nicht?

Und dann... tja dann geht in 3-5 Jahren das Geheule los, weil ewig nichts neues nachkommt.

Schade, dass wir heute in einer Welt leben wo es nur noch DAS EINE Produkt gibt, nur noch schwarz und weiß... und bald nur noch blau.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. Mai 2012)

MaZe schrieb:


> Nur wenn der Kunde das mitmacht und/oder keine Konkurrenz da ist. Aber da es ja heute wichtiger ist immer das tollste und neueste und angesagteste Produkt zu haben werden solche Dinge ja einfach so akzeptiert. Weil... naja es ist doch so, oder etwa nicht?
> Und dann... tja dann geht in 3-5 Jahren das Geheule los, weil ewig nichts neues nachkommt.
> Schade, dass wir heute in einer Welt leben wo es nur noch DAS EINE Produkt gibt, nur noch schwarz und weiß... und bald nur noch blau.



Das die Situation im Moment unbefriedigend ist, ist ganz klar. Es gibt leider nur zwei CPU Hersteller für den Desktop und leider auch nur zwei Grafikkarten Hersteller. Da wäre natürlich mehr Konkurrenz wünschenswert, genau so wie es wünschenswert wäre, wenn AMD und Intel bei den CPUs auf Augenhöhe agieren würden. Aber ändern können wir es leider nicht. Letztlich läge es halt an AMD, Intel mal richtig Feuer unter dem Arsch zu machen.


----------



## MaZe (29. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Aber ändern können wir es leider nicht.


 
Doch! Einfach auch mal AMD kaufen. 

Im Preisbereich bis 130-140€ ist AMD recht gut aufgestellt. Trotzdem wird allerorts immer nur zu Intel geraten. Warum? Idle-Leistungsaufnahme ist relativ identisch, Max-Leistungsaufnahme uninteressant und beide Hersteller haben Stärken und Schwächen in bestimmten Anwendungsbereichen.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. Mai 2012)

MaZe schrieb:


> Doch! Einfach auch mal AMD kaufen.
> Im Preisbereich bis 130-140€ ist AMD recht gut aufgestellt. Trotzdem wird allerorts immer nur zu Intel geraten. Warum? Idle-Leistungsaufnahme ist relativ identisch, Max-Leistungsaufnahme uninteressant und beide Hersteller haben Stärken und Schwächen in bestimmten Anwendungsbereichen.



Tja, das ist halt Ansichtssache. Unter dem Strich bietet Intel halt _meistens_ das rundere Gesamtpaket, weswegen oftmals zu Intel CPUs geraten wird.
Wobei unser kleines Forum sowieso nur ein gaaaanz kleines Tröpfchen auf einem riesigen, heißen Stein ist.
Ob wir hier Intel oder AMD empfehlen, ist da letztlich unerheblich.


----------



## patricknrw (29. Mai 2012)

alles schön und gut, aber ich kann das nicht mehr hören! "bald ist eh alles touch!"
so ein blödsin, heißt das jetzt das wir keine Leistung mehr brauchen???
die touch sachen sind doch nur als zweitgerät gedacht, wer schreibt z.B. damit einen Brief?? hilfe, selbst am Notebook bekommt man nach einer zeit nen "Hals", da ist und bleibt der PC immer noch No 1!
oder stehen bei der PCGH Redaktion nur Notebooks bzw. Tablets???
klar für unterwegs das Smartphone, oder zwischen druch das iPad, hab ich beides, aber auch ein Notebook um schnell was zu tippen, und den PC für aufwendigere sachen, weils einfach bequemer ist


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (29. Mai 2012)

> Doch! Einfach auch mal AMD kaufen.



Damit bewirkst du jetzt nichts mehr.
Die neue Strategie steht, die Führungsriege (Personal) ist ausgetauscht und die Arbeit im Hintergrund wird höchstwarscheinlich schon länger auf die neuen Ziele ausgerichtet sein.
Ein Unternehmen dieser Größe kann die Strategie nicht so leicht von heute auf morgen herumreißen.

Ganz nebenbei: Ich kaufe und verbaue AMD seit Jahren - nicht nur bei mir. Aber irgendwie ist das neue Portfolio seit Bulldozer arg unattraktiv und auch ein Phenom II wird mal zum alten Eisen gehören .


----------



## MaZe (29. Mai 2012)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Damit bewirkst du jetzt nichts mehr.


 
Das ist mir leider auch klar, trotzdem möchte ich noch in einigen Jahren die Qual der Wahl haben. Zumindest in Low/Midrange.


----------



## KonterSchock (29. Mai 2012)

na hffentlich geht amd denn richtigen weg, und hoffentlich geben die den desktop markt nicht auf, sodass sie später mal wenn die finazen wieder gut laufen, auch wieder fussfassen können sprich mit einer überbrett CPU mit einer higeend grafik gpu, auf gut deutsch eine einzigartige CPU serie die so nie dagewesen ist , kann doch net sein das intel mit der billigen intel GPU gutes geschäft macht wären man diese in die cpu nebenher verbaut jeder hier weis das intel die schlechtes gpu aufm markt hat , nur weil die weit verbreitet sind heist das noch lang net das die gut sind, von wegen intel hat denn größten markt anteil was GPU betrifft , und das net weil die leute es wollen sondern weil intel dies einfach unfzwingt , jede SB ode ive hat so ein billigen gpu mit dabei , welcher zocker zockt damit? intel ist was das angeht ein FLOP! klar bauen die gute cpus nur mag ich deren politik nicht! auch wenn ich selbst einen intel hab heist das noch lange net das es für mich das beste ist! 

intel hin oder her , intel brauch ein kräftigen arschtritt von ein kräftigen konkurrenten. intel darf nicht monopol werden sonnst sind wir im arsch , müssen fressen was intel uns gibt, auch wens gift ist, intel ist es egal was mit dir und mir ist , die sehen nur das $ zeichen und Börse! und deren verbreitung von GPU´s die so gesehn nicht zeit gemäss sind! die in der herstellung par cents kosten, weil sie die auf masse bauen um sich schnell zuverbreiten.


----------



## Soulflyflyhigh (29. Mai 2012)

AMD wird seinen weg gehen, genauso wie Intel, ebenso werden Kunden nach ihren bedürfnissen deren Produkte kaufen und wenn die Dividende zum Schluss passt freuen sich die Aktionäre, also alles soweit im scheinbar grünen Bereich. 

Was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, ist wie doch wir die Konsumenten uns untereinander wie Pöbel verhalten, nur weil einer zu Intel und der andere zu AMD -  Produkte mehr oder weniger steht. Mir scheinst als wäre die Akzeptanz sehr bescheiden wenn ich hier teilweise lese, das man als ahnungsloser Dummer AMD Produkt User dargestellt wird(ebenso beziehe ich es auf die Intelgemeinde).

Wer weiß was die Zukunft bringt.... Vlt wird ja AMD wieder mit ein Back with a Bang Produkt kommen....aber wer weiß das schon!?!


Sry wegen Offtopic.....


----------



## KonterSchock (29. Mai 2012)

wenn AMD schlau ist ziehn die sich jetz erst mal leise zurück, müssen ja net gleich komplett verschwinden , haben ja gute sachen am laufen die sie bloß weiter machen sollen , aber was dem desktop cpu angeht , da sollten die sich mal zurück ziehn , im leisen was erschaffen , eine gut überlegte cpu gekoppelt mit einer hige end gpu, lass dies mal 3jahre entwicklungs zeit dauern, die cpu muss sowas von perfektioniert sein , und intel in staunen versetzen, ich glaube an amd.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2012)

KonterSchock schrieb:


> na hffentlich geht amd denn richtigen weg, und hoffentlich geben die den desktop markt nicht auf, sodass sie später mal wenn die finazen wieder gut laufen, auch wieder fussfassen können sprich mit einer überbrett CPU mit einer higeend grafik gpu, auf gut deutsch eine einzigartige CPU serie die so nie dagewesen ist , kann doch net sein das intel mit der billigen intel GPU gutes geschäft macht wären man diese in die cpu nebenher verbaut jeder hier weis das intel die schlechtes gpu aufm markt hat , nur weil die weit verbreitet sind heist das noch lang net das die gut sind, von wegen intel hat denn größten markt anteil was GPU betrifft , und das net weil die leute es wollen sondern weil intel dies einfach unfzwingt , jede SB ode ive hat so ein billigen gpu mit dabei , welcher zocker zockt damit? intel ist was das angeht ein FLOP! klar bauen die gute cpus nur mag ich deren politik nicht! auch wenn ich selbst einen intel hab heist das noch lange net das es für mich das beste ist!
> 
> intel hin oder her , intel brauch ein kräftigen arschtritt von ein kräftigen konkurrenten. intel darf nicht monopol werden sonnst sind wir im arsch , müssen fressen was intel uns gibt, auch wens gift ist, intel ist es egal was mit dir und mir ist , die sehen nur das $ zeichen und Börse! und deren verbreitung von GPU´s die so gesehn nicht zeit gemäss sind! die in der herstellung par cents kosten, weil sie die auf masse bauen um sich schnell zuverbreiten.


 
Braucht ein Office PC denn eine High End GPU? Ich denke nicht.
Braucht derjenige der den PC nur für Facebook und Videos nutzt eine? Ich denke nicht
Intels Marktanteil war auch vor Sandy sehr hoch:
Grafikkarten-Marktanteile 2002 bis 2010 | 3DCenter.org


> Für den Anfang aber doch noch kurz zu den Marktanteilen für alle Grafikchips, inklusive den integrierten. Hier lag im zweiten Quartal 2010 wie üblich Intel mit 54,3 Prozent Marktanteil vorn, es folgen AMD/ATI mit 24,5 Prozent und nVidia mit 19,8 Prozent – andere Hersteller spielen kaum noch eine bedeutsame Rolle.



Was ist denn an der IGP schlecht? Das du damit nicht ordentlich spielen kannst? Wen interessiert das denn? Die PC Gamer machen einen sehr kleinen Teil der Leute aus die einen PC benutzen. Egal ob Desktop oder Laptop.
Andere Frage: Welcher Zocker zockt denn bitte mit Llano? Mmn genauso ungeeignet zum Zocken.


Wäre mir übrigens neu das AMD das größte Interesse am Wohl des Kunden hat. Ein paar Beispiele:
-Ist Bulldozer das geworden was sich jeder AMD Treue davon erwartet hat? Das Forum zumindest spricht da eine andere Sprache. Einige haben sich geärgert das sie sich schon ein AM3+ Board mit ner schwachen CPU besorgt haben umd dann aufrüsten zu können anstatt gleich zu Sandy zu greifen - was dann auch viele taten.
-Sind es solche Aussagen die man als Zocker - denn um die geht es dir ja - hören möchte? 





> "Jedes Notebook auf der Welt hat mehr als genug Rechenleistung."


-





> Anstatt sich auf die Performance zu konzentrieren, scheint AMD mehr und mehr auf die Kosten zu schauen und übt damit indirekt den Schulterschluss mit einer wachsenden Marktmacht, die sich gegen Intel – und speziell gegen exklusive Marketing-Stunts wie die Ultrabook-Thematik – richtet.


Mehr auf die Kosten schauen - also die für AMD, nicht die für den Kunden. Hat der Kunde da was von? Nein.

Und außerdem: Warum sollte man wenn man wieder Geld hat und sich erfolgreich in einem Geschäftsfeld hält wieder in den einsteigen in dem man Jahrelang den kürzeren gezogen hat? AMD ist eine Firma. Der gehts wie jeder anderen auch um Gewinne/Profit und nicht darum das man seine Produkte an den Kunden verschenkt. Wettstreit in Form von "Wir holen uns jetzt die Kronbe zurück" gibts da nur sehr bedeingt, das ist doch alles nur Geplänkel.

Eine letztes Fragenpaket hätte ich dann aber noch:
Du sagtest:


> auch wenn ich selbst einen intel hab heist das noch lange net das es für mich das beste ist!



Was ist denn dann das beste und warum kaufst du es nicht?
Warum kaufst du keinen AMD? Bist du nicht bereit in der Leistung und/oder anderen Dingen zurückzustecken damit AMD Geld bekommt? 

Mal ganz ehrlich:
Viele die AMD kaufen möchten eine CPU die besser als Intels CPU sind - wozu sie das auch immer brauchen - aber nur die Hälfte kosten.
Wie soll eine Firma wesentlich kleiner als Intel(Intel macht mehr Gewinn als AMD Umsatz) das schaffen während man den schlechteren Fertigungsprozess und dazu noch Schulden sowie eine Grafikkartensparte hat?
Denkt hier irgendjemand auch mal nen bisschen mit?


----------



## Rizzard (29. Mai 2012)

Na hoffentlich bleiben die schnellen Gaming-CPUs von Intel dann noch bezahlbar.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2012)

Also ich finde einen i3 extrem stark im P/l Verhältnis bezogen auf Gaming. Schließlich lässt man mit ner 100€ CPU im Schnitt jede AMD CPU bezogen auf Spiele hinter sich.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Mai 2012)

Ich meine da eher die Sparte 3570K/2700K etc.

Die bieten für ~200€ auch ein gutes P/L Verhältnis. Nur brauchen die eben auch Konkurenz, sonst liegt sowas künftig in anderen Preisregionen.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2012)

Ändert doch nichts daran das ein i5 oder grade ein i7 eigentlich schon ein Luxusartikel ist. Denn wirklich brauchen tun den die wenigsten Spieler.


----------



## Alex555 (29. Mai 2012)

Haben doch vollkommen recht. Auf dem Grafikkartenmarkt sind sie sehr gut mit dabei, auf dem Desktop Markt zwar nur die 2.schnellste karte dafür mit sehr viel oc potenzial, zudem war man schneller als NVIDIA mit der neuen Generation. 
Auf dem Laptop markt wird sogar die GTX 680M langsamer sein als die 7970M (zumindest bisherige leaks bestätigen das), somit die schnellste karte dort. 
Zudem werden sie sehr viel für Spielekonsolen herstellen (Grafikkarte für XBOX 720, PS 4, Wii U) 
Wieso mit biegen und brechen versuchen eine Sparte zu erobern, die von extrem starker Konkurrenz (intel) dominiert wird. 
Mit den Konsolen wird viel mehr Geld gemacht als mit PCs, in den USA hat eine große mehrheit eine Konsole statt eines Gaming PCs. 
Solange AMD zumindest im Midstream bereich konkurrieren kann, ist alles in Butter. Wer high end braucht muss halt dann zwangsläufig zu Intel.
Bei mir persönlich ist es das gleiche: Ich brauche einfach nicht High End Produkte, da ich kein wirklich forderndes Spiel spiele (kein BF3), das neueste ist MW3. Zudem ist mir auch egal, ob ich nun Kantenglättung oder Antisotropische filterung habe oder nicht. 
Solange bei mir alles auf mittel gut läuft, brauch ich an meinem PC nix ändern. 
Mit Konsolen kann ich mich jedoch nicht anfreunden, der PC bleibt meine primär Plattform.


----------



## Seabound (29. Mai 2012)

MaZe schrieb:
			
		

> Doch! Einfach auch mal AMD kaufen. .



Ja klar, ich war langjähriger AMD User (CPU). Wenn ich realistisch bin, hätte ich schon damals besser statt meines Phenom I ein Intelprodukt gekauft. Und heute finde ich im Portfolio von AMD garkeine CPU mehr, die für mich interessant ist. Also selbst, wenn ich AMD durch nen Kauf unterstützen wollte, es geht garnicht. Selbst mit beiden Augen zugedrückt, wollte ich keinen lahmen Bulldozer mit viel Verbrauch. Nicht ma für nen 2. PC.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Mai 2012)

Alex555 schrieb:


> Haben doch vollkommen recht. Auf dem Grafikkartenmarkt sind sie sehr gut mit dabei, auf dem Desktop Markt zwar nur die 2.schnellste karte dafür mit sehr viel oc potenzial, zudem war man schneller als NVIDIA mit der neuen Generation.


 
Im GPU Bereich ist AMD wirklich sehr gut, nur bei den schnellen CPUs kam einfach nichts mehr gescheites. Verständlich das man es da irgend wann einfach bleiben lässt.

Bin mal gespannt wie sich das dann entwickelt, vorallem auch bei Intel.




GoldenMic schrieb:


> Ändert doch nichts daran das ein i5 oder grade ein i7 eigentlich schon ein Luxusartikel ist. Denn wirklich brauchen tun den die wenigsten Spieler.


 
Trotzdem sind hier viele High-End Hardware gewohnt, oder willst du künftig ne GTX780 mit einem i3 befeuern?


----------



## Cook2211 (29. Mai 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Im GPU Bereich ist AMD wirklich sehr gut, nur bei den schnellen CPUs kam einfach nichts mehr gescheites. Verständlich das man es da irgend wann einfach bleiben lässt.
> Bin mal gespannt wie sich das dann entwickelt, vorallem auch bei Intel.



Da bin ich auch mal gespannt. Die Frage ist ob und wie schnell Intel den Rückstand bei der Grafikeinheit gegenüber AMD aufholen kann, und ob AMD im Umkehrschluss beim CPU-Part aufholen kann.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Mai 2012)

Bei der Grafikeinheit habe ich selbst noch keine Eile. Das dürfte noch ein paar Jahre dauern (wenn überhaupt) bis eine iGpu Lösung für mich in Betracht kommt bzw interessant wird.^^

Aber ich bin da auch (noch) die falsche Zielgruppe.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. Mai 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Bei der Grafikeinheit habe ich selbst noch keine Eile. Das dürfte noch ein paar Jahre dauern (wenn überhaupt) bis eine iGpu Lösung für mich in Betracht kommt bzw interessant wird.^^
> Aber ich bin da auch (noch) die falsche Zielgruppe.



Käme sich darauf an. Ein kleiner PC-Cube im Wohnzimmer mit iGPU die Full-HD bei hohen Settings schafft, wäre schon was Feines.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Käme sich darauf an. Ein kleiner PC-Cube im Wohnzimmer mit iGPU die Full-HD bei hohen Settings schafft, wäre schon was Feines.


 
Da hat die iGPU künftig aber einiges zu stemmen, da mit den neuen Konsolen dieser anhaltende Grafik-Trott hoffentlich ein Ende hat.


----------



## Cook2211 (29. Mai 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Da hat die iGPU künftig aber einiges zu stemmen, da mit den neuen Konsolen dieser anhaltende Grafik-Trott hoffentlich ein Ende hat.



Das hoffe ich natürlich auch


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Mai 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Trotzdem sind hier viele High-End Hardware gewohnt, oder willst du künftig ne GTX780 mit einem i3 befeuern?


 
Lustigerweise kannst du genau das tun und in 95% der Spiele immer noch nur grafiklimitiert sein. Möglich dass sich das wieder ändert, wenn erstmal die nächste Konsolengeneration mit mehr Kernen und Power erschienen ist.


----------



## GoldenMic (29. Mai 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Trotzdem sind hier viele High-End Hardware gewohnt, oder willst du künftig ne GTX780 mit einem i3 befeuern?



Ich sehe da wenig Probleme. Ein i3 + eine High End GPU ist oftmals schneller als irgendeine AMD CPU und dazu eine High END GPU.
Und das eben bei geringeren Stromverbrauch bei gleicher oder mehr Leistung. 
Mal ganz abgesehen davon das AMD auch keine 4 Kerne mehr für 100€ bietet. Die Phenoms und Athlons wurden ja gestrichen und alles soll durch Bulldozer und Piledriver ersetzt werden. Und 2 Module sind eben nur 4 Integer Kerne aber keine richtigen Kerne. Deshalb ist nen Phenom ja auch oftmals noch die bessere Wahl als nen FX wenns um Games geht.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Mai 2012)

Im Grunde überbietet sich Intel im oberen Leistungsbereich nur noch selbst.^^
Aber das sind sie ja schon fast gewohnt.


----------



## Apfelkuchen (29. Mai 2012)

Wenns nur ums zocken geht kann man bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen auch prima beim Wolfdale bleiben 

Den verwend ich oft in meinem Lanrechner, und bei den mühelos machbaren 4,5GHz reicht der auch noch für BF3 auf "hoch" aus.


----------



## fire2002de (29. Mai 2012)

keine sorge Intel wird seinen jüngrn bald wieder "25 MHz für einen mehr preis von 200 Mark" bringen  

AMD ist nicht nur wegen der AMD 64 CPUs groß dabei, Innovationen sind am mark immer gern gesehn und uns freut es immer wenn eine CPU Kongruenz hat und sich verbessert.

Leistung/Watt wird kein Hersteller optimieren wenn er keine Gegner hat  

hoffen wir das AMD wieder aufschließen kann und die preise "günstig" bleiben :>

mfg


----------



## Medcha (29. Mai 2012)

Ich versteh die Aufregung nicht. Nur weil es Intel ohne AMD leichter hat Geld zu verdienen, heisst es nicht, dass sie sich jetzt nicht auch dumm und dusselig verdienen. In der Zukunft wird sich da eh einiges ändern. Ich glaube nicht, dass Intel auf die nächsten 10 Jahre irgendein Monopol einfährt. Der Markt ist viel schnell und verändert sich. Bald werden mehr Cellphone Prozzis gebaut als Desktop CPUs. Intel wird bald nicht mehr DIE Rolle spielen, wenn sie nicht aufpassen - mit oder ohne AMD. Und worauf ich daddel und surfe etc ist mir solange egal, wie ich es halbwegs ergonomisch finde. Und ein Miditower ist ja wohl alles andere als ergonomisch. Also,  früher oder später wird da was neues kommen - für uns alle. Vielleicht ist es sogar schlau von AMD: der PC Markt schrumpft und wird wohl weiter schrumpfen. Der Handy-Tablet Markt boomt. Die Prozessoren gleichen sich zunehmend. In 7-10 Jahren gibt es keine PCs mehr - vermute ich. Wäre gar nicht dumm, da schnell umzuschwenken. Machen ja jetzt viele. 

Und wie schon mal von mir an anderer Stelle gefragt: was sollen uns die Prozessoren der nächsten Jahre bringen? Schnelligkeit? SandyBridge muss eigentlich jedem halbwges normalen PC User ausreichen. Es gibt andere Dinge, die bisher vernachlässigt wurden - um die sollten die sich kümmern.


----------



## Timsu (29. Mai 2012)

Das Problem ist: 
Selbst wenn alles in die Cloud ausgelagert wird, und die Clients wenig Leistung benötigen , die Server brauchen dann umso mehr Leistung.


----------



## Cuddleman (30. Mai 2012)

Timsu schrieb:


> Das Problem ist:
> Selbst wenn alles in die Cloud ausgelagert wird, und die Clients wenig Leistung benötigen , die Server brauchen dann umso mehr Leistung.


 
Jetzt kommst du auch schon wieder mit Servern.

Da geht die ganze Schreiberei wieder, um den besten, schnellsten, sparsamsten, etc.

Ich, würdige das Potenzial, welches trotz Minibudget, von seiten AMD ereicht wurde (über so viele Jahre). Die neue Zielsetzung ist sicher notwendig, gemäß den von mir schon geschriebenen Gedanken.

Die Leistungen von Intel sind sicherlich auch hervorragend und anerkennenswert, nur bleibt dort ein schwarzer Fleck (der Zweck, heiligte die Mittel) in meinem Gedächtnis und den bekommen sie trotz bester "Desktop-CPU" nicht weg.

Mit dem seit Jahren verfügbaren Riesenbudget, sollte meiner Ansicht nach, jede AMD-CPU (aktuelle CPU's beider Lager verglichen) um 400% übertroffen werden. Das tut es aber nicht! Deshalb halte ich letztendlich Intel für viel zu Teuer, vorallem in Hinsicht der von ihnen erreichbaren Stückzahlen.


----------



## flozn (30. Mai 2012)

am netbookmarkt sind amd-prozis absolut spitze, denn selbst die allerneueste atom-generation vermag aufgrund der mickrigen grafikeinheit keine hd-videos flüssig abzuspielen.

bei mir werkelt seit 2009 ein 965be undervolted, und ich sehe keinen grund, in naher zukunft upzugraden bis prozi oder mainboard den geist aufgeben


----------



## Seeefe (30. Mai 2012)

Cuddleman schrieb:


> Mit dem seit Jahren verfügbaren Riesenbudget, sollte meiner Ansicht nach, jede AMD-CPU (aktuelle CPU's beider Lager verglichen) um 400% übertroffen werden. Das tut es aber nicht! Deshalb halte ich letztendlich Intel für viel zu Teuer, vorallem in Hinsicht der von ihnen erreichbaren Stückzahlen.



Intel und viel zu teuer stimmt nicht


----------



## Seabound (30. Mai 2012)

Medcha schrieb:
			
		

> der PC Markt schrumpft und wird wohl weiter schrumpfen. Der Handy-Tablet Markt boomt. Die Prozessoren gleichen sich zunehmend. In 7-10 Jahren gibt es keine PCs mehr



Aha ja, und ich hock dann hier im Büro und fummel mit meinem Galaxy S 5 die Texte für die Arbeit zusammen? Ja ne, is klar...


----------



## DarthLAX (30. Mai 2012)

hm...

mache mich jetzt mal unbeliebt - aber mir fällt halt dazu nix anderes ein (vor allem finde ich das der AMD-Cheffe mit dieser aussage 1. LÜGT d.h. mehr leistung ist immer gut, vor allem wenn man sieht was manche programme heute ziehen (grafik-rendering oder filme bearbeiten!), ausserdem wird irgendwann die aktuelle leistung nicht mehr ausreichen und dann steht man mit so nem gammeligen AMD wohl dumm da (!) und 2. es eine ganz dumme idee ist sich nur auf die "billig" CPU-Schiene zu begeben, vor allem da intel dort ja auch vertreten ist und durch erkentnisse aus dem high-end-bereich immer besser weg kommt!) deshalb:

So ne gequirlte Kacke...gut das ich vom AMD-Zug abgesprungen bin! (mein letzter AMD war nen Athlon 64 3500+ und der war noch schneller/besser als damalige Intel-Chips 

mfg LAX
ps: nein bin kein Intel-FanBoy...die haben nur leider seit der Core-Generation (und erst recht seit der Core-i-Generation (also i3-i7)) die besten Desktop-CPUs am Markt und werden diese Position wohl behalten, wenn AMD aus dem rennen aussteigt und kein weiterer konkurent in diesen sektor geht...*kopfschüttel*...dann werden wohl die CPU-Preise wieder steigen


----------



## Sepulzera (30. Mai 2012)

Ich finde den neuen Kurs von AMD vielversprechend.
AMD kann nunmal im Moment Intel nicht das Wasser reichen, wieso also immer als Zweiter hinterherrennen?
Da ist es klüger für ein Unternehmen, sich auf etwas zu spezialisieren und alle Kraft dorthin umzulenken, was man beherrscht, oder wo man viel Potenzial sieht. Ob das letzten Endes gut geht, werden wir ja sehen.

Die CPU Preise werden auch nicht steigen. Wie schon oft erwähnt wurde, ist die erreiche Leistung mit CPUs zurzeit mehr als ausreichend und wenn Intel ihre neuen Produkte zu teuer auf den Markt bringt, dann bleibt man halt bei den Sandy/Ivy Cores und Intel wird seinen Müll nicht los!


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Aha. Und es gibt wahrscheinlich keine anderen Konzerne, die die Fertigung ständig optimieren um zum Beispiel die Kosten zu senken. Ich meine, dass ist in der Industrie das Normalste von der Welt. Ständig wird optimiert, ständig wird versucht die Kosten zu senken und in den seltensten Fällen werden die Einsparungen direkt an den Kunden weiter gegeben. Bei jedem Konzern steht die Gewinnoptimierung an aller oberster Stelle. Was wiederum richtig und wichtig ist. Nur Konzerne die Gewinn machen können wachsen, und nur Konzerne die wachsen können neue Arbeitsplätze schaffen.


 
Wachsen auf Kosten von wem?


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Wachsen auf Kosten von wem?



Also ich arbeite für meine Kunden um Geld zu verdienen. Und wenn ich für einen Auftrag beim Materialeinkauf einspare, dann freue ich mich, dass mehr Geld für mich übrig bleibt. Denn wenn es mir finanziell gut geht, dann geht es auch meinen Angestellten gut, denn das erlaubt mir an jedem ersten des Monats die Löhne pünktlich zu bezahlen. Und wenn die Auftragslage wirklich gut ist, und ich zusätzliche Leute einstellen muss und meine Firma wächst, dann dient das letztlich auch der Allgemeinheit. Ich bewahre Leute vor der Arbeitslosigkeit, zahle viele Steuern usw.

Deshalb wüsste ich ehrlich gesagt was verwerflich daran ist, wenn Firmen und Konzerne ihre Gewinne maximieren z.B. durch die Optimierung von Produktionsvorgängen (natürlich nicht durch Entlassungen...)


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

Die Banken haben den Leuten gesagt dass Immobilien im Wert immer weiter steigen werden und haben ihnen Kredite aufgeschwatzt um entweder selbst ein Haus zu bauen oder um sich schicke Sachen wie den neuen Computer kaufen zu können.
Die Blase ist geplatzt. Die kleinen Leute sind alle pleite. Sie sitzen auf ihren Schulden und haben ihre Häuser verloren während die Banken Milliarden Gewinne gescheffelt haben.
Wenn das das Ziel von Wachstum ist dann will ich nicht dabei sein.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Die Banken haben den Leuten gesagt dass Immobilien im Wert immer weiter steigen werden und haben ihnen Kredite aufgeschwatzt um entweder selbst ein Haus zu bauen oder um sich schicke Sachen wie den neuen Computer kaufen zu können.
> Die Blase ist geplatzt. Die kleinen Leute sind alle pleite. Sie sitzen auf ihren Schulden und haben ihre Häuser verloren während die Banken Milliarden Gewinne gescheffelt haben.
> Wenn das das Ziel von Wachstum ist dann will ich nicht dabei sein.



Wir reden hier nicht von Banken und Immobilienspekulationen, sondern von zwei Technik-Konzernen bzw. der Industrie. Das sind zwei vollkommen verschiedene paar Schuhe.
Oder hat Intel schon mal versprochen, dass ihre CPUs im Wert steigen


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

Mich stört nur immer diese >>wir müssen wachsen<<
Wenn ein Konzern 5 Milliarden Gewinn macht und im darauf folgenden Jahr "nur noch" 4,8 Milliarden laufen gleich alle wie Heuschrecken herum und fangen an zu grübeln wie viele Leute entlassen werden müssen um das abzufangen.
Ich habe nichts gegen Gewinne. Das ist der Job. Mich stört es nur wenn die Gewinne auf Kosten von anderen erzielt werden.


----------



## Cook2211 (30. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:
			
		

> Mich stört nur immer diese >>wir müssen wachsen<<
> Wenn ein Konzern 5 Milliarden Gewinn macht und im darauf folgenden Jahr "nur noch" 4,8 Milliarden laufen gleich alle wie Heuschrecken herum und fangen an zu grübeln wie viele Leute entlassen werden müssen um das abzufangen.
> Ich habe nichts gegen Gewinne. Das ist der Job. Mich stört es nur wenn die Gewinne auf Kosten von anderen erzielt werden.



Ja, das ist ein schmaler Grat. Zu leicht wird es einfach nur habgierig.
So war es eine Dreckigkeit, dass Nokia fette Gewinne einfuhr und trotzdem das Werk in Bochum schloss. 
So was heiße ich natürlich auch nicht gut.


----------



## Threshold (30. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ein schmaler Grat. Zu leicht wird es einfach nur habgierig.
> So war es eine Dreckigkeit, dass Nokia fette Gewinne einfuhr und trotzdem das Werk in Bochum schloss.
> So was heiße ich natürlich auch nicht gut.


 
Das Werk in Rumänien haben sie inzwischen auch geschlossen und sind nach Indien gegangen.
500 Millionen Zuschuss gab es damals von der EU. Die sind jetzt im Sand versickert.
Und Bangladesch ist noch mal günstiger als Indien. Wird also nicht lange dauern bis sie dahin gehen.

Aber ich möchte nicht ganz vom Thread Thema abkommen.


----------



## xzak (30. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Also ich arbeite für meine Kunden um Geld zu verdienen. Und wenn ich für einen Auftrag beim Materialeinkauf einspare, dann freue ich mich, dass mehr Geld für mich übrig bleibt. Denn wenn es mir finanziell gut geht, dann geht es auch meinen Angestellten gut, denn das erlaubt mir an jedem ersten des Monats die Löhne pünktlich zu bezahlen. Und wenn die Auftragslage wirklich gut ist, und ich zusätzliche Leute einstellen muss und meine Firma wächst, dann dient das letztlich auch der Allgemeinheit. Ich bewahre Leute vor der Arbeitslosigkeit, zahle viele Steuern usw.
> 
> Deshalb wüsste ich ehrlich gesagt was verwerflich daran ist, wenn Firmen und Konzerne ihre Gewinne maximieren z.B. durch die Optimierung von Produktionsvorgängen (natürlich nicht durch Entlassungen...)



Diese Konzerne werden von der Krawatten Mafia geführt, das kannst nicht mit einen Kleinbetrieb vergleichen. Wenn es um deren Prämien geht werden auch gleich mal paar Arbeiter entlassen ob das in 3 jahre die Firma in den Ruin treibt ist denen meist egal weil ihr vertrag eh in 2 endet.


----------



## Cook2211 (31. Mai 2012)

xzak schrieb:


> Diese Konzerne werden von der Krawatten Mafia geführt, das kannst nicht mit einen Kleinbetrieb vergleichen. Wenn es um deren Prämien geht werden auch gleich mal paar Arbeiter entlassen ob das in 3 jahre die Firma in den Ruin treibt ist denen meist egal weil ihr vertrag eh in 2 endet.



Bei Intel und AMD hört man so was aber nicht.


----------



## Kuschluk (31. Mai 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Banken haben den Leuten gesagt dass Immobilien im Wert immer weiter steigen werden und haben ihnen Kredite aufgeschwatzt um entweder selbst ein Haus zu bauen oder um sich schicke Sachen wie den neuen Computer kaufen zu können.
> Die Blase ist geplatzt. Die kleinen Leute sind alle pleite. Sie sitzen auf ihren Schulden und haben ihre Häuser verloren während die Banken Milliarden Gewinne gescheffelt haben.
> Wenn das das Ziel von Wachstum ist dann will ich nicht dabei sein.


 

Die Banken haben geasgt.  

Ich muss dir ehrlich sagen e geht mir so auf den zeiger, dass in deutschland keiner mehr in der lage ist verantwortung zu übernehmen ! wenn ich geld habe und will es anlegen lasse icch mich beraten, JA. Aber dadurch übernimmt doch die BANK nicht die Verantwortung! Der Kunde unterschreibt weil er gierig ist. Das Risiko, dass alles weg sein kann ist jedem bekannt. Demnächst verklagen wir den kiosk weil wir nicht im Lotto gewonnen haben.

Wer das nicht will soll bitte beim Sparbuch / Girokonto bleiben.

zur TOPIC:

Jeder kauft was für ihn am besten ist. Hat AMD nichts für mich investiere ich sicher nicht in etwas was ich gar nicht will.
Ich hatte nur AMD CPUs bis zum 965 BE -> der wechsel auf den 2600k war weder teuer noch geldversschwendung wenn ich mir ansehe wie wertstabil das ding ist.


----------



## MG42 (31. Mai 2012)

Bye Bye AMD, den Athlon64 habe ich noch immer und noch ein paar andere Elektroschrottschätze. 

Schade, wenn sich AMD aus dem Duell mit Intel zurückzieht, man hat zwar "genügend Leistung" , aber trotzdem will man immer mehr. Wäre gut, wenn AMD immer noch eine only CPU im Portfolio hat, die einigermaßen den Intelpendants das Wasser reichen kann. Hoffentlich wird der Bulldozer noch entsprechend weiterentwickelt in Hinblick auf Effizienz und Leistung wenn er halt schön "Drehmoment" hat, bei 3,6 -3,8 Standardtakt soll er doch wenigstens einen P4 HT 570J, 670/672 im Kern(Modul) Grundleistung gehörig schlagen .


----------



## FKY2000 (31. Mai 2012)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Also ich arbeite für meine Kunden um Geld zu verdienen. Und wenn ich für einen Auftrag beim Materialeinkauf einspare, dann freue ich mich, dass mehr Geld für mich übrig bleibt. Denn wenn es mir finanziell gut geht, dann geht es auch meinen Angestellten gut, denn das erlaubt mir an jedem ersten des Monats die Löhne pünktlich zu bezahlen. Und wenn die Auftragslage wirklich gut ist, und ich zusätzliche Leute einstellen muss und meine Firma wächst, dann dient das letztlich auch der Allgemeinheit. Ich bewahre Leute vor der Arbeitslosigkeit, zahle viele Steuern usw.
> 
> Deshalb wüsste ich ehrlich gesagt was verwerflich daran ist, wenn Firmen und Konzerne ihre Gewinne maximieren z.B. durch die Optimierung von Produktionsvorgängen (natürlich nicht durch Entlassungen...)


 
Wenn Du mal nach "unten" guckst, wirst Du erkennen, auf wessen Rücken nicht nur Konzerne die Gewinne einfahren. Das Bild vom edlen Unternehmer, der seine Mitarbeiter moralisch und "fair entlohnt" führt, ist eine Illusion. 
Glaub mir, ich kenne mich aus, bin selber in einer Führungsposition. 
Sobald es um Profit und Tantieme oder ähnliches geht, ist sich jeder selbst der nächste. Es gibt nie genug Gewinn und Umsatz. Nie !
Und genau da liegt das Problem: In einer Welt von endlichen Ressourcen (Arbeit, Rohstoffe etc.) kann es keine endlose Maximierung von Gewinn und Umsatz geben. 
Es geht hier nicht um sog. "gesundes" Wachstum, sondern um das Ausquetschen der letzten Promille Effizienz. Wenn Gewinne erzielt werden um zu reinvestieren in bessere Anlagen oder Arbeitskräfte oder soziale Dinge ist Wachstum erstrebenswert, wenn Wachstum aber rücksichstloses Gewinnstreben ist, um Aktionäre und Geldtaschen von Leuten zu befriedigen, die ohnehin dick gefüllt sind, ist das äußerst kritisch zu beurteilen...die Umverteilung v. Vermögen wird irgendwann eine kritische Grenze überschreiten und dann ist Ende mit grenzenlosem Konsum und die Rädchen im Getriebe werden sich nicht mehr so schnell drehen. Es KANN nicht EWIG so weitergehen. 
Aber einerseits habe ich Verständnis dafür, das man im System mitläuft...welche Alternativen gibt es denn? Wenn betriebswirtschaftliches Handeln für die Allgemeinheit das Maß aller Dinge ist, wird man zur mittellosen Randgruppe, stellt man sich diesem "Wettbewerbsdruck" nicht.

Wie überall im Leben: Zuviel ist nie gut!! Fairness und Genügsamkeit stehen nicht grundsätzlich im Widerspruch zu technischem und sozialen Fortschritt !


----------



## MG42 (31. Mai 2012)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> Wenn Du mal nach "unten" guckst, wirst Du erkennen, auf wessen Rücken nicht nur Konzerne die Gewinne einfahren. Das Bild vom edlen Unternehmer, der seine Mitarbeiter moralisch und "fair entlohnt" führt, ist eine Illusion.
> Glaub mir, ich kenne mich aus, bin selber in einer Führungsposition.
> Sobald es um Profit und Tantieme oder ähnliches geht, ist sich jeder selbst der nächste. Es gibt nie genug Gewinn und Umsatz. Nie !
> Und genau da liegt das Problem: In einer Welt von endlichen Ressourcen (Arbeit, Rohstoffe etc.) kann es keine endlose Maximierung von Gewinn und Umsatz geben.
> ...



Das Verhältnis zu den Dingen/Menschen (Konsumgut /- Arbeitskraft...) ist mehr als ungesund, aber solange die Menschen mit sich das machen lassen, und keinen ersten Schritt wagen, weil man sonst ganz schnell alleine dastünde... Es wurde und WIRD zuviel verdrängt, Schulden mit neuen Schuldenzins tilgen, Menschen in die moderne Sklaverei führen, man sollte die Leute mal ohrfeigen damit sie endlich aufwachen und was ändern wollen, aber man brauch derart drastische Einschnitte/Anderungen, die auf den ersten Blick revolutionär und enorm viel Mut und Zuversicht kosten, dass man lieber von der lieben heilen Welt träumt anstatt die Sache von der Seite anzugehen was muss man heute angehen, damit es Morgen besser wird MAN RESIGNIERT. Lass doch den Leuten ihre Illusion, dass sie für die Bessergestellten gute Dinge tun, aber mit mehr Abstand betrachtet würde ihr Kartenhaus zusammenstürzen deshalb sehen sie alles so naiv und engstirnig.


----------



## FKY2000 (31. Mai 2012)

Nicht das es OT-mäßig ausartet, wollte das nur nicht so unreflektiert im Raum stehen lassen. 

Optimierung, "Verschlankung" und Gewinnstreben haben natürlich grundsätzlich immer was mit Personalanpassungen (=Entlassungen) zu tun. Es geht nicht anders. Irgendwann ist jeder Prozess durchorganisiert und "optimiert". 
Und in den meisten Unternehmen ist der Personaufwand der entscheidene Kostenfaktor. Aber solange alle billig billig billig, "wenns geht für umsonst" haben wollen und Geiz richtig geil ist (kann man dem Konsumenten ja kaum vorwerfen, das günstige zu kaufen) müssen halt "von oben" gewisse Regeln aufgestellt werden..(passt ganz gut zur GLS-Doku gestern auf RTL !!) so siehts nunmal aus - es muss aber nicht so sein.

Naja BTT !!


----------



## Cuddleman (3. Juni 2012)

FKY2000 schrieb:


> Nicht das es OT-mäßig ausartet, wollte das nur nicht so unreflektiert im Raum stehen lassen.
> 
> Optimierung, "Verschlankung" und Gewinnstreben haben natürlich grundsätzlich immer was mit Personalanpassungen (=Entlassungen) zu tun. Es geht nicht anders. Irgendwann ist jeder Prozess durchorganisiert und "optimiert".
> Und in den meisten Unternehmen ist der Personaufwand der entscheidene Kostenfaktor. Aber solange alle billig billig billig, "wenns geht für umsonst" haben wollen und Geiz richtig geil ist (kann man dem Konsumenten ja kaum vorwerfen, das günstige zu kaufen) müssen halt "von oben" gewisse Regeln aufgestellt werden..(passt ganz gut zur GLS-Doku gestern auf RTL !!) so siehts nunmal aus - es muss aber nicht so sein.
> ...



Es wird aber solang so bleiben, solang jeder sich selbst der Nächste ist!!!


----------



## Eftilon (6. Juni 2012)

Es läuft doch übermässig Off Topic hier,

bleiben wir doch mal bei def sache Jungs,

lassen wir doch AMD mal etwas Luft holen, 90% der PC käufer scheren sich einen dreck drüber was für eine CPU drin ist, hauptsache das P/L verhältniss stimmt. Zurück zum Gaming, Ok, der Bulldozer wude in der aktuellen generation nicht so der hit, reicht aber für alle aus, wo ist das problem. AMD hat aber anedre stärken, das haben sie erkannt und ziehen sich aus dem "Prestige" geschäft "Marketingtechnisch" zurück und werben über produkte die zuverlässig sind und funktionieren.

Intel hat einen zig fach grösseren marktanteil und kann die enormen kosten von neunentwicklungen und forschung übr eine grössere summe von verkauften CPUs verteilen, bei AMD geht das eben nicht das solche prestige projekte dann üner viel kleinere mengen an verkäufen refinanziert werden müssen.

Es ist nur folgerichtig und logisch das AMD dieses spiel nicht mehr mitmacht das es nur verlieren kann weil sonst die pleite droht.

AMD darf sich gerne an ihre stärken besinnen und weitehin die erfolgreichen APUs und wie die heisen weiter an den Mann/Frau bringen die ihr haupgeschäft ist, um um weiterhin bezahlbare CPUs zum günstigen preis und ausreichender leistung herstellen zu dürfen. Auch wenn die nicht unbedingt die stärksten sind.

Klar wusste AMD vor release des Bulldozers das er nie mir Sandy mithalten kann, aber ein bisschen marketing holt die kosten vielleicht her, und die Kohle muss her damit es weitergeht.

lg


eftilon


PS: kollegas, denkt doch ein bisschen wie geschäftsmänner und nicht wie heulsusen


----------

